# Den. devonianum



## Rockbend (Jun 15, 2017)

I grew Den. devonianum 45 years ago in the midwest and loved it. One of the great characteristics was it's black-pepper smell, and most of the books I read commented on the pepper smell.







I got several plants of Den. devonianum a few years ago from Phrao and surprisingly for a cool-ish grower, they have bloomed every year in the warm south. However - they have no pepper smell and smell like floral/JuicyFruit. I realize that smell is subjective but these smell very different from what I remember (and all published accounts).

I notice that this species comes from a wide geographic area, could that be the reason?

Anybody else have any ideas, or experience with orchids that don't smell like they 'should'?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2017)

no idea but i really like it.


----------

